# Dangit Bobby! How's This For Wierd!



## DebtManWalking (Jul 7, 2007)

Good Evening,

Well, I took a drive out to the storage facility today to have a look at the trailer, make sure all things were still good, no broken pipes, no mice, windows all in tack and of course, to ensure the spare was still on the vehicle.

Imagine my surprise to open the door to discover that the linoleum is cracked from the front of the rig to the back of the rig in one big long crack with a ton of "branches" coming off of it.

This rig is still under warranty, but come someone give me a little insight as to how this might have happened and what I should expect in terms of time for them to do the warranty repair. It is covered under warranty right as we bought the rig in July of 2007?

Other than that, the girl is cold, asking for warmer weather and she really, really wants to see the kid's again!

Thanks in advance!

DebtManWalking


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

DANG!! I don't have any idea what caused that, but would definatly have the dealer check deeper than just the flooring!! 
Best of luck getting it fixed, and keep us up to date on how you turn out.
Ember


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Well I remember a few years back there was a couple of cracked floors on people that lived in the really cold areas. It should be covered the only problem is the floor is the first thing in and everthing else goes on top.

Good Luck

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

This is the second time I have heard it reported on Outbackers. The last time it was starting at the vents and going from there.

The real pain is the flooring is laid before anything is installed in the trailer, making repairs a pain. I would ask the dealer to see about laminate flooring. Ask them to quote the new vinyl cost and you cover the difference.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Holy cow!!









Did you happen to take any pictures so we could see the damage??


----------



## DebtManWalking (Jul 7, 2007)

Good Morning!

Thanks for the replies.

I will take pictures tonight and post them, but a warning, the contents are graphic.... :-(

Cheers!

DebtManWalking


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I have heard of this happening before, not necessarily on an Outback, but it was always in the cold weather areas. My dealer was just telling me that when they were moving their trailers to the local RV show when it was around -20C or less, they cracked 3 or 4 floors. You shouldn't have any trouble getting that covered under warranty. You should take a pic and send it to your dealer so they can get started on getting approval and ordering parts because it can take a while.


----------



## DebtManWalking (Jul 7, 2007)

Good Morning,

Yes, we heard the same, it's not common, but common enough in cold areas.

As a guideline to when it may have happened, it was *-40c (-40F) *about 2 weeks ago here for about 4 days straight and warmed up to a nice cozy -32c / -29c during the daytime for about 1 1/2 weeks.

I would suspect this is when it all occured, still, my heart sank nonetheless.

I will take some pictures tonight and post them for further evaluation.

Cheers!









DebtManWalking


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

DebtManWalking said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Yes, we heard the same, it's not common, but common enough in cold areas.
> 
> ...


Now that is COLD!!!!


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

Uh, I think I know how to solve your problem . . . . . . . . . .

MOVE!!!!!!!!!!









It was 82 and sunshiney here yesterday!

The linoleum may melt here, but it won't freeze and crack!!!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

DebtManWalking said:


> Good Morning,
> 
> Yes, we heard the same, it's not common, but common enough in cold areas.
> 
> ...


Wow..that is cold. I wonder if you had a small amount of water or a leak, that got under the flooring and then with those temps when the water froze...it simply expanded and caused the flooring to crack.


----------



## DebtManWalking (Jul 7, 2007)

Good Morning,

Sorry about no pictures as of yet, been really tied up with work and family commitments.

I am taking the rig in tommorow AM (Saturday) so the work can get done, they figure 4-6 weeks for repair.

I will take the camera with me tommorow and get some pictures for show and tell.

Till then, stay safe.

Cheers!

DebtManWalking


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> MOVE!!!!!!!!!!


Afraid I have to vote with Brad.......

Other than that, good luck with the repair. I hope all goes well.

Mark


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Our vinyl floor also split the first winter we had it. The cold temperatures (-20F in our case ) cause the vinyl to shink and since it isn't glued down, but only fastened around the perimeter where the walls sit on top of it, the vinyl flooring can't shink and it isn't held uniformly by adhesive spread completely under it , therefore it splits to relieve the stress. It should have been glued down completely. We replaced ours with vinyl tiles that look like wood flooring, all glued down. No problems since. Before gluing the tiles down, I did seal the wood floor with epoxy everywhere just in case water may get to the floor via the seams in the tile. This has proved to be an acceptable solution for us.


----------



## DebtManWalking (Jul 7, 2007)

Good Afternoon,

As promised, here is the link to the pictures of the cracked floor.

We did have some other complaints about the trailer so it's all getting done on this service call.

http://www.squareddot.com/our_trailer/

I'll put it my server to save this thread from taking forever to load.

Cheers!

DebtManWalking


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

DebtMan,

Unbelievable!! After seeing those photos, I can't believe how calm you have been throughout this thread!









What did the dealer have to say when you brought it in for repairs this morning? 
Did they give you an idea as to how they plan to correct/restore your flooring??

We had a small cut in our floor by one of the heater vents, and were told that to fix it the right way, they would have to remove walls and cabinets to replace the vinyl flooring. We decided to just leave it alone...afraid it might create other problems. Other reason was that we have the dark wood vinyl and they wouldn't be able to guarantee the same color. I don't believe they have the dark anymore.


----------



## DebtManWalking (Jul 7, 2007)

Good Evening,

I don't know, maybe just think that to get worked up over it is only going to stress me out and right now, my wife and I don't need the extra stress.

After finding out we are expecting our third child in August, I need to stay as stress free as possible so I don't pass it on to my wife.

The service tech basically said they'll "cut it here and there and then lay the stuff down here, but don't worry, the tech that does this repair is very good, he'll take the time to ensure the grain is lined up"?!

Oh well, just grateful that it will be fixed and won't impact my camping for this year.

Cheers!

DebtManWalking


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am glad things are going to be fixed and congrats on the 3rd child. You are right about the stress. There is so such stress around these days that anything you can do to reduce it is a good thing.

Love your outlook.









Thor


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on number 3.

At least you have the room in the OB for #3 without having to upgrade.


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

congratulations on the 3rd child to be. Hope everything goes really well for the mother and the little one. your floor looks almost exactly like ours did before we waterproofed and installed new vinyl. Good luck with it. that stuff should have been glued down all over , as obviously it isn't. thsy take the quick way out.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I know it looks bad, but a good "Vinyl Man" can surely take care of it. I have had vinyl repairs in our house with great success.


----------



## Bigbopper299 (Jul 3, 2007)

Just went yesterday to check out how our camper handled the winter.... and if any little friends got in. Went to a RV dealership in the morning first thing, guess it was an omen of things to come because as we walked in the front door they had a giant sheet of lino layed out on the floor with the old piece of lino laying over top as a template and they were cutting the new one. Seems when there are large changes in temp. the lino can't take it.

Two hours later we open the door to our baby and my wife say's "No mice!!! Whew!!!"

But the first thing I looked at was the floor towards the back.... SPLIT!!! From the wall of the bathroom back to the back end on our 21rs. Guess we will be pulling it back from the farm early!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well the snow is finally to the point where I can get into my Outback. I was getting worried about the floor after seeing your pics. So far so good..but I haven't moved the slide yet.

Keep us up to date on what the dealer does and what they tell the cause was. They are some pretty nasty cracks.

Thor


----------

